

Ubuntu 15.04 released - shadeslayer
https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2015-April/000195.html

======
AndyKelley
This is the first version of Ubuntu to ship with
[GrooveBasin]([https://github.com/andrewrk/groovebasin](https://github.com/andrewrk/groovebasin)),
a music player server I've been working on for 4.5 years.

~~~
BFay
I look forward to trying it! RhythmBox is okay, but there's something about
the window behavior that bothers me - IIRC the application still plays in the
background when I hit the close button, it always throws me off.

